# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Liquidazione compenso coadiutore contabile fiscale

## Aleando

Salve,
circa due anni fa sono stato nominato coadiutore fiscale in un fallimento di una srl. Mi è stato detto che per quantificare il mio compenso per le prestazioni effettuate in questi anni, devo prendere come base il Dm 2002 relativo alle spese di giustizia.
Ora sinceramente nel DM ritrovo solo i compensi in caso di consulenza o perizia, ma io non ho fatto nulla di tutto questo.
Io ho dato consulenza in materia fiscale contabile, predisposto i vari dichiarativi degli anni (IVA, 770, UNICO, liquidazioni periodiche etc...). Qualcuno può dirmi come posso quantificare questo benedetto compenso?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Per la tenuta della contabilità e gli adempimenti fiscali credo vada applicata la Tariffa professionale dei dottori commercialisti.

----------


## Aleando

> Per la tenuta della contabilità e gli adempimenti fiscali credo vada applicata la Tariffa professionale dei dottori commercialisti.

   Io ero pure convinto così, ma il giudice mi ha detto di liquidare il compenso tramite il DM perchè risultano spese di giustizia. Sinceramente mi pare assurdo

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non sono d'accordo con il giudice. E' vero che sei un coadiutore fiscale e che in teoria si potrebbe ipotizzare che il curatore (se commercialista) percepirebbe un unico compenso da parametrarsi ad attivo liquidato, passivo estinto, ecc. così come disciplinato dal D.M. 25/01/2012 n. 30 (in G.U. n. 72 del 26/03/2012). Come facciamo ad applicare il DM indicato al coadiutore fiscale, con i parametri in esso indicati ? Non è che il lavoro del coadiutore è in funzione dell'attivo realizzato, non le sembra ? E' invece in funzione dei valori tipici della professione di Dottore Commercialista (volume d'affari, reddito dichiarato, ecc.) che non sono riportati nel DM che riguarda unicamente l'attività di curatore fallimentare, non di coadiutore fiscale.

----------

